# First time using pen tablet



## Ethevion (Jan 6, 2013)

So I've had my Bamboo Splash for under 2 weeks now and after practicing how to use the pen and finding a comfort zone I finally drew a picture. The pen settings aren't that great right now but I just wanted to make a quick sketch.
Current Self Rating: I suck at this 
Edit: Just did another drawing with color! I was never too good with colors, shading, and lighting.
Edit 2: So I've been using my tablet again and this time I'm trying a new art style. I tried to draw as if using a pencil and made the lines look like a sketch. What do you guys think?


Spoiler: Enter The Spoiler Of Bad Art XD


----------



## ouch123 (Jan 8, 2013)

These are pretty good! Some notes:

_You connected your lines. _Coordination is a common issue many new tablet users have. Your lines being connected suggests that you have a pretty good handle on how the pen on the tablet translates to a position on your monitor. Good job!

_You are shading in cells and drawing with hard lines._ If you plan on doing this often, I *strongly* urge you to get friendly with the eraser. You won't (necessarily) be using the eraser to correct mistakes however. Rather, you can lay down bases with a large brush, then go back with an eraser to fine-tune the shapes. Mind you that this also works excellently with lines, as you can draw the lines with a brush that's just a tad too thick, then correct it with an eraser until you're happy with it. Setting up a hard brush that varies in size based on pressure is another way to go about it (if your tablet supports pressure) but it can be very challenging to get just the right stroke or to make a brush that works well for the effect you're going for. You should try it anyway, but just take note that it may difficult for a beginner to get the hang of it (so don't get discouraged!).

_You aren't varying your brush very often._ Are you new to using digital media by any chance? It can be difficult at times to get used to hot-swapping tools in painting programs. Whereas with traditional media, you can lay out all your tools beforehand neatly about your piece and switch between your brushes, knives and pencils easily, it can be pretty intimidating to load up a program with literally hundreds of different tools and usually only about ten of them visible at any given time. Try playing around with some of the other tools and see which ones produce effects you like. When it comes to digital art, you'll find yourself swapping between many different tools fairly often over the completion of even a simple piece, so it's a good idea to get used to the idea of switching it up.

Keep practicing! I look forward to seeing your future work!


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> These are pretty good! Some notes:
> 
> _You connected your lines. _Coordination is a common issue many new tablet users have. Your lines being connected suggests that you have a pretty good handle on how the pen on the tablet translates to a position on your monitor. Good job!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I appreciate the comment. I didn't want to draw with lines like that, I was aiming for a more natural looks using pressure. The only problem was at the end of my line art I realized the pen pressure setting for the brush was off lol. I'm not new to digital media, just new to a tablet. I've never really done much line art on photoshop, I mostly just did signatures and some coloring. As for brush variation, I assumed having pressure sensitivity would be enough, but maybe as I go along I'll realize the importance of it.
I'm currently working on another drawing, once I finish coloring it in, I'll be sure to post it. Thanks again for the tips!


----------

